# Hi from a newbie



## iheartmu (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi, I have been lurking here for quite a while and just started posting and answering questions. I learned about this site through MUA and love it. 

I am slowly becoming a MAC girl...although I really like to have all different kinds of MU.


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Mar 12, 2009)

Welcome! You'll have a lot of fun here!


----------



## gitts (Mar 13, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## jollystuikie (Mar 15, 2009)

Welcome,


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Mar 19, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Mar 19, 2009)

Welcome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You'll love it here!


----------



## berryrachel (Mar 19, 2009)

welcome! I'm a newbie too! lol


----------

